

Tesla gigafactory faces skepticism from Panasonic and analysts - sgy
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/03/tesla-gigafactory-faces-skepticism-from-panasonic-analysts/

======
nemasu
Aww, the "Tesla Gigafactory" sounds awesome, I was a bit disappointed when I
found out it's just batteries. I wish someone would invest that kind of money
into research for a better alternative, not much change over the past
few...decades?

~~~
sgy
The Gigafactory is designed to reduce cell costs much faster than the status
quo and, by 2020, produce more lithium ion batteries annually than were
produced worldwide in 2013. It's expected to send the kilowatt-hour price of
batteries down by 30% . In fact, it promises some changes.

